# PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX780-Edition: Haswell-Prozessor und Geforce GTX 780 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX780-Edition: Haswell-Prozessor und Geforce GTX 780 [Anzeige]*

					Intel und Nvidia hätten sich kaum besser abstimmen können und bringen nahezu gleichzeitig neue Produkte auf den Markt - ideal für einen neuen PCGH-PC.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX780-Edition: Haswell-Prozessor und Geforce GTX 780 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Fafafin (3. Juni 2013)

Die Auswahl des Netzteils ist ein Rückschritt im Vergleich zum Ultimate-PC GTX680-Edition. Gerade bei etwas stromhungrigeren Komponenten hätte statt eines überdimensionierten 80+Bronze-Netzteils auch ein in der Leistung passendes 80+Gold-Netzteil verwendet werden können. Das be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480/CM 580 wäre eine bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Paul_Zocker (3. Juni 2013)

Sehr interessante Zusammenstellung. Mich besorgt als Laie jedoch die "C1-Stepping"-Angabe beim Mainboard. In der PCGH-Ausgabe 06/2013 wurde von einem "USB 3.0-Fehler des "Lynx Point"-PCH (Platform Controller Hub)" berichtet, der in dem C1-Stepping (?) auftreten kann/soll und dass erst Mitte Juli (!) "fehlerbereinigte Luchse" in den Handel gelangen sollen.
Obwohl ich von der überragenden Qualität des angebotenen Systems recht überzeugt bin wäre eine Erklärung, ob der Fehler dort auftreten kann, sehr hilfreich.

Ebenfalls würde mich interessieren von welchem Hersteller genau die eingebaute GTX 780 stammt. Diese Information würde mir meine Kaufentscheidung etwas erleichtern.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Juni 2013)

Aktuell verfügen wirklich alle Haswell-Boards über das C1-Stepping. Frühstens ab August kann mit Board im C2-Stepping gerechnet werden. Allerdings ist selbst dann völlig unklar was man kauft. Es ist dann reine Glückssache, ob man ein Board mit C1- oder C2-Stepping kauft (ist anscheinend von Intel so gewollt). Beim C1-Stepping ist es bei einigen USB-3.0-Sticks beispielsweise so, dass diese neu initialisiert werden, wenn der Rechner in den Standy-Modus geschickt wird und dann wieder "aufgeweckt" wird (also genauso so als würde man den Stick neu anschließen). Allerdings ist das auch nicht immer so, unser Asrock-Board hat auch USB-3.0-Ports mit einem Haswell-unabhängigen Controller. Hier tritt dieses Verhalten also nicht auf. Von daher ist das denke ich wirklich zu verschmerzen und im Prinzip eigentlich egal ob C1 oder C2. Aktuell sollte diese Grafikkarte von Asus verbaut werden:    ASUS GeForce GTX 780, Grafikkarte


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Juni 2013)

@PCGH_Daniel_W:

Das Netzteil versuchst du gar nicht erst zu rechtfertigen, das sagt alles


----------



## Doc_Bird (4. Juni 2013)

Sehr interessantes Angebot. Nahezu alles so, wie ich es vor kurzem für meinen neuen PC geplant habe.

Woher kommen die 0,2 Sone unter Last mehr im Vergleich zur Titan Edition? Ist der CPU Kühler lauter? Die Graka sollte doch gemäß PCGH Test gleich laut wie die Titan sein.

Ich würde gerne den neuen PC so leise wie möglich gestalten, mit exakt gleichem Prozessor und Graka.
Würde ein Dark Power Netzteil dabei helfen?

Sind die 0,2 Sone mehr eigentlich zu hören?

Danke vorab für Eure Antwort.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Juni 2013)

Bei unserem Testmuster kommen die 0,2 Sone mehr von der Grafikkarte. Hier gibt es wohl leichte Schwankungen, könnte also durchaus sein, dass der PC leiser ist, wenn du den bestellst. Aber die 0,2 Sone hört man eigentlich eh kaum sondern sieht sowas eher am Messgerät. Notfalls kann man ja alles mit Software-Tools regeln, spielt ja auch keine Rolle, ob die Grafikkarte ohne Last bei 40 oder 45 Grad Celsius läuft.


----------



## Elloco (6. Juni 2013)

Bild 5 klassisches Szenario.
Fünf!!!!!   Video Ausgänge am Mainboard aber WLAN Karte muss man extra kaufen.
Die Mainboard Hersteller sind so d..f.
Vorallem wenn ich mir mal die Preise der neuen 1150 Boards so anschaue bleibt mir die Spucke weg.


----------



## Doc_Bird (7. Juni 2013)

Die 780 Edition hat den Macho PCGH Kühler, andere den Mugen PCGH.
Welcher ist der bessere hinsichtlich Kühlleistung, Lautstärke, Anwendungsfall?

Oder sind beide gleichwertig?

Danke vorab für die Antwort.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (7. Juni 2013)

Elloco schrieb:


> Bild 5 klassisches Szenario.
> Fünf!!!!!   Video Ausgänge am Mainboard aber WLAN Karte muss man extra kaufen.
> Die Mainboard Hersteller sind so d..f.
> Vorallem wenn ich mir mal die Preise der neuen 1150 Boards so anschaue bleibt mir die Spucke weg.


 
genau deshalb bleib ich bei amd  das beste und teuerste board kostet rund 200 und hat alles was man brauch


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2013)

Das Pure Power ist doch nicht euer ernst oder? 
Wer hat das denn zu verzapfen? Ging euch am Ende das Geld aus?  

Für den Preis erwarteich was goldiges oder Platin haltiges im Rechner aber nicht sowas.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Juni 2013)

Doc_Bird schrieb:


> Die 780 Edition hat den Macho PCGH Kühler, andere den Mugen PCGH.
> Welcher ist der bessere hinsichtlich Kühlleistung, Lautstärke, Anwendungsfall?
> 
> Oder sind beide gleichwertig?
> ...


Die beiden Kühler sind von der Kühlleistung und Lautstärke nach meinen Messungen nahezu identisch. Der einzige Vorteil für uns: Kommt es zu Lieferproblemen beim einen Kühler, können wir zum anderen PCGH-Kühler ausweichen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Pure Power ist doch nicht euer ernst oder?
> Wer hat das denn zu verzapfen? Ging euch am Ende das Geld aus?
> 
> Für den Preis erwarteich was goldiges oder Platin haltiges im Rechner aber nicht sowas.


 Der Preis war das entscheidende Argument, richtig. Wir sehen kein Grund ein überteuertes Gold-Netzteil zu verbauen, nur damit der PC dann ein paar Watt weniger Strom verbraucht. Das wird vom Mehrpreis kaum gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Der Preis war das entscheidende Argument, richtig. Wir sehen kein Grund ein überteuertes Gold-Netzteil zu verbauen, nur damit der PC dann ein paar Watt weniger Strom verbraucht. Das wird vom Mehrpreis kaum gerechtfertigt.


 
Bei dem Preis kommt es darauf nicht mehr an.


----------



## keinnick (12. Juni 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wir sehen kein Grund ein überteuertes Gold-Netzteil zu verbauen, nur damit der PC dann ein paar Watt weniger Strom verbraucht. Das wird vom Mehrpreis kaum gerechtfertigt.


 
Haltet Ihr 80+Gold/Platin-Netzteile somit für unsinnig oder wie ist das zu verstehen? (unabhängig von den PCGH-PCs)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Juni 2013)

Naja das muss jeder Käufer im Prinzip für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## martin_PB (15. Juni 2013)

hi leute,

ich hab mal zwei fragen zum "PCGH Ultimate-PC GTX780-Edition" er besitzt ja ein "Z87 Extreme4" mainboard mit einem Arbeitsspeicher "Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit cmx8gx3m2a1600c9" auf ASRock > Z87 Extreme4 steht aber das das board DDR3-2933 unterstützt? lässt es sich denn ohne probleme nachrüsten, wenn ich zb mehr ram brauchen würde und dann von 1600 auf DDR3 2933 ganz umzusteige? ist sowas sinnvoll?

die zweite frage ist gibt es nennenswerte unterschiede zwischen dem "Z87 Extreme4" und dem "Z87 Extreme6" ?

ich beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit den themen und bin erst neu darum entschuldige ich mich schon mal, wenn die fragen sehr dumm klingen


----------



## Daniel_M (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Martin,

keine Sorge, hier gibt es erstmal gar keine dumm klingenden Fragen - höchstens dumme Antworten, aber die versuchen wir möglichst zu vermeiden. 

DDR3-2933 wird zwar von dem Board unterstütz und sollte auch mit der Haswell-CPU möglich sein, allerdings wirkt sich dieser Leistungsunterschied nur bei manchen Spielen und Anwendungen aus. Daher haben wir uns dazu entschieden, bei dem PC günstigeres RAM zu verwenden und das gesparte Geld lieber in eine schnellere CPU sowie die Grafikkarte zu investieren.

Wenn du gerne die optimal Leistung willst, kannst du später auf DDR3-2933 umsteigen. Falls das RAM-Kit Intels XMP-Technik unterstützt, sind auch die nötigen Einstellungen im UEFI-Menü relativ einfach. Allerdings lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die meisten alltäglichen Aufgben kaum.

Die Hauptunterschiede zwischen Extreme4 und Extreme6 sind die beiden zusätzlichen SATA-Ports und der zweite LAN-Anschluss beim Extreme6.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Juni 2013)

Kleiner Nachtrag dazu: Offiziell ist Haswell nur für DDR3-1600 freigegeben, höhere Taktraten liegen außerhalb der Spezifikation. Nicht in jedem Fall ist ein stabiler DDR3-2933-Betrieb möglich, denn der RAM-Controller in der CPU muss dafür geeignet sein. DDR3-2933 ist lediglich der höchste RAM-Teiler, der offiziell implementiert ist und eingestellt werden kann. In der Praxis kann aber dennoch eine Taktabsenkung z. B. auf DDR3-2666 erforderlich sein.


----------



## S!lent dob (18. Juni 2013)

Fafafin schrieb:


> Die Auswahl des Netzteils ist ein Rückschritt im Vergleich zum Ultimate-PC GTX680-Edition.



Das sehe ich auch so. Wenn jemand schon soviel Geld für einen Fertig PC ausgibt dann sollte auch aktuelle Technik drin sein. Wenns 30,- mehr kostet macht das bei dem gesamt Preis den Braten auch nicht mehr fett.
Grade von einer Fachzeitschrift hätte ich annähernd perfekte Rechner erwartet die zu ihrer "gedruckten" Meinung passt. Nur um auf Teufel komm raus unter 1950,-/1870,- zu bleiben so was zu den ansonsten "edlen" Komponennten zu verbauen ist nicht besser wie der Schrott den Aldi anbietet.


----------



## facehugger (18. Juni 2013)

Also bei dem Knecht hätte auch ich zumindest ein BeQuiet Straight Power E9-CM 480W erwartet. Sonst Highend-Hardware verbauen und dann am Saftspender sparen? Sorry, das geht bei einem PCGH-*Ultimate*-Rechenschieber eigentlich gar nicht...

Gruß


----------



## Razor2408 (18. Juni 2013)

Leider gibt es immer irgendwo zumindest EIN Teil was mir bei einem Komplett-Rechner nicht gefällt. Deswegen bau ich mir die PCs lieber selbst zusammen.
Ist nicht schwer und es gibt hier genug Leute die helfen. Sollte man es wirklich gar nicht wollen, ist der PCGH-PC aber ok. Schließlich hat man ja die Garantie drauf, Netzteil inbegriffen.


----------



## Stein55 (19. Juni 2013)

Wieso wurde nicht die sehr gute Samsung 840 Pro, die in allen PCGH-PCs verbaut wird, genommen sondern die 1 Jahr alte und langsamere ADATA SP900?
Und sie hat kein Overprovisioning-Bereich. Bringt das nicht 2 Probleme nach sich?
Zitat aus einem Online-Test: "Gegen die ADATA Premier Pro SP900 spricht vor allem die Tatsache, das der gesamte Speicherplatz genutzt werden kann, wodurch es zu erheblichen Leistungseinbußen kommen kann. Desweiteren könnte der nicht vorhandene Overprovisioning-Bereich, der zur ersetzung defekte Speicherzellen dient, die Haltbarkeit der SSD negativ beeinflussen"
Über ADATA SP900 gibts deutlich mehr Ausfahlberichte.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Juni 2013)

Also die Aussage kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, Alternate gibt bei der ADATA-SSD höhere Lese- und Schreibraten an und auch die vielen positiven Bewertungen machen jetzt nicht unbedingt den Eindruck, als wären Käufer mit dieser SSD unzufrieden: ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 256 GB

Ausschlaggebend war für uns damals auch der Preis, der damals erheblich unter der 840 Pro lag. Dass man eine SSD generell nicht bis zum letzten MB voll machten sollte, dürfte sich inzwischen rumgesprochen haben. Kannst du das mit den deutlich mehr Ausfallberichten belegen?


----------



## Stein55 (21. Juni 2013)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also die Aussage kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, Alternate gibt bei der ADATA-SSD höhere Lese- und Schreibraten an und auch die vielen positiven Bewertungen machen jetzt nicht unbedingt den Eindruck, als wären Käufer mit dieser SSD unzufrieden: ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 256 GB
> 
> Ausschlaggebend war für uns damals auch der Preis, der damals erheblich unter der 840 Pro lag. Dass man eine SSD generell nicht bis zum letzten MB voll machten sollte, dürfte sich inzwischen rumgesprochen haben. Kannst du das mit den deutlich mehr Ausfallberichten belegen?



ADATA Premier Pro SP900 256GB: bei Alternate 3 Ausfälle aus 47 Bewertungen=6%
bei Amazon 2 aus 11=18%
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB: bei Alternate 1 aus 71=1%
bei Amazon  4 aus 364=1%  

Geschwindigkeitstest beider SSDs im gleichem Test, um besser vergleichen zu können:
Vergleich: 14 SSDs mit 240GB, 250GB und 256GB Kapazität - ADATA Premiere Pro SP900 256GB | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests    ADATA ist langsamer.
128GB Versionen bei Computer Bild (Heft 12/2013). Alle Messergebnisse sind 1 bis 1,7 Schulnoten schlechter.
Ich hätte lieber die 25€ Preisunterschied bezahlt.


----------



## Hankyboy (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage... Was für eine Grafikkarte wird denn in dem System verbaut?
Hatte was von einer Asus Graka gelesen, allerdings die Rev. Version von Nvidia...
Ist das Richtig?
Wenn ja, warum habt ihr nicht die Grafikkarte genommen?
Wenn nicht, warum nicht gleich die 20- 30€ teuren anderen Modelle von anderen Herstellern? Währe mir persönlich lieber gewesen... Wobei ich sowieso mehr wert auf ASUS gelegt hätte... O.o

Gruß, Hankyboy.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Juli 2013)

Hi Hankyboy,

also wir geben bewusst keinen Grafikkarten-Hersteller an, da sich das aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit ändern kann. In meiner Bestandsliste steht dieses Modell: ASUS GeForce GTX 780, Grafikkarte 
Nicht selten tauschen wir die Grafikkarte aber gegen ein besseres bzw. leiseres Modell aus, wenn die Preise sinken. Daher mein Tipp: PC einfach mal bestellen und aufschrauben und wenn er nicht den Wünschen entspricht vom 14tägigen Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen.


----------



## Bebbelbrox (5. August 2013)

So, da ich mich bei Alternate nicht Ernst genommen fühle, möchte ich hier mal ein kurzes Feedback geben.

Ich habe den Rechner bestellt und geliefert bekommen. Nach dem Installieren vom BS ging der Rechner einfach unmotiviert aus. Er liess sich nicht überreden seinen Dienst wieder aufzunehmen.

Also habe ich mich an Alternate gewand. Erste Reaktion: Haben Sie denn überhaupt Strom auf der Steckdose? Nach Bestätigung dieser Tatsache sollte ich doch alle Kabel im Inneren erstmal abziehen und wieder aufstecken. 
Erst nachdem ich dem Mitarbeiter deutlich gemacht habe, dass ich über ein Diplom der E-Technik verfüge wollte er sich auf eine Rücksendung einlassen.

Die funktionierte Einwandfrei. Nach 1 1/2 Wochen bekomme ich den Rechner von Alternate zurück, ohne ankündigung oder ähnliches. 
Auf dem Servicebericht steht es wurden Mainboard und Gehäuse getauscht. 
Also den Rechner ausgepackt. Er klapperte verdächtig. Als erstes also Rechner öffnen. Da fallen einem drei der vier Befestigungsbügel des Prozessorkühlers entgegen. Die Vierte ist auf den ersten Blick nicht zu sehen. Nach demontage des Frontpanels konnte ich die letzte Kammer oben festgeklemmt über dem HDD Rack finden. Also Die Lüfter neu montiert und den Rechner Testweise angeschaltet. Alles funktioniert zum Glück.
Daraufhin habe ich mich an den Vertrieb gewendet um ihm meinen Frust zu schildern.
Reaktion. Bei geklammerten Kühlern kann das schon passieren. Genauso können Kabel gern mal lose sein, so der Vertriebsmitarbeiter.
Auf meine Frage ob er dieses weitergeben wird, kam nur eine Reaktion, da könne er nichts machen, das sei nun mal von der Redaktion der PCGH so vorgeschrieben.

Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, bei Produkten von knapp 2k €, sollte da nicht gewährleistet sein, dass der Versand durch Firmen durchgeführt wird, welche solche Beschädigungen vermeiden?
Ist es normal das dies nun mal so ist? Ich hätte den Rechner ja wieder zurück senden können, so der Vorschlag des Mitarbeiters. Und wieder 1-2 Wochen warten? Den Rechner musste ich ja mit Vorkasse bezahlen. Also hat Alternate lange das Geld und damit scheint Ihnen die Angelegenheit als erledigt.

Ich bin mehr als enttäuscht.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. August 2013)

Wenn mir jemand einen 2k-Rechner abkauft, würde ich ehrlich gesagt zu dem hinfahren und ihn persönlich montieren...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. August 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand einen 2k-Rechner abkauft, würde ich ehrlich gesagt zu dem hinfahren und ihn persönlich montieren...


ME²


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2013)

Bebbelbrox schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, bei Produkten von knapp 2k €, sollte da nicht gewährleistet sein, dass der Versand durch Firmen durchgeführt wird, welche solche Beschädigungen vermeiden?


 
Versandfirmen wie DHL gehen leider nicht immer vorsichtig mit großen Kartons um. Ich versuche mal mit Alternate eine Lösung zu finden, wie man die Lüfter besser befestigen kann, damit sich die Klammern beim Transport nicht lösen. Kann ich natürlich verstehen, dass es ärgerlich, wenn man einen Lüfter im Gehäuse findet.


----------



## evolution (10. August 2013)

Was hier alle mit dem Netzteil haben? Ich habe schon seit 3-4 Jahren ein 80+ Bronze von Corsair und habe damit die Lightning 580 sowie eine 4870 X2 betrieben.

Probleme gabs gar keine und wie gesagt, der gespaarte Strom rentiert sich überhaupt nicht.

Wenn man 30€ für ein Produkt spart, mag das zwar wenig sein. Aber ein PC besteht aus mehreren Komponenten. Wenn man überall was spart, kommt man locker auf 100€ +
Und das wirkt sich auch auf den Verkaufspreis aus und macht das Produkt unnakttraktiver, obwohl es gar nicht hätte sein müssen.

@Teutonnen
als Privat würdest du das vielleicht machen. Wenn eine Firma zu jedem Kunden hinfährt um gratis den PC aufzustellen, dann können sie gleich zusperren. 
Das ist wie jedem Gast im Restaurant gratis Getränke zu jedem Essen dazuzugeben.

Der PC ist ok, ich persönlich würde ihn dennoch selbst zusammenbauen. Spar ich mir sicher mehr Geld und hab das drinnen, was ich haben will. Ich persönlich finde den Preis nämlich etwas zu hoch.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. August 2013)

evolution schrieb:


> @Teutonnen
> als Privat würdest du das vielleicht machen. Wenn eine Firma zu jedem Kunden hinfährt um gratis den PC aufzustellen, dann können sie gleich zusperren.
> Das ist wie jedem Gast im Restaurant gratis Getränke zu jedem Essen dazuzugeben.


 
Hab ich was von "gratis" gesagt?


----------



## sodaclub (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

interessiere micht sehr für diesen Rechner, bin allerdings etwas skeptisch, da die Konfiguration mittlerweile fast 5 Monate alt ist. 

Da ich momentan nicht im Thema bin die Frage an Euch: Kommen in den nächsten Wochen bis Weihnachten noch große Hardwaresprünge, sprich lohnt es sich auf eine neue Konfiguration in dieser Leistungsklasse zu warten oder ist es ein günstiger Zeitpunkt nun zuzuschlagen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Bragidonar (22. Oktober 2013)

Wer die Preise ab GTX 770 hinlegt hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun......


----------



## sodaclub (22. Oktober 2013)

Bragidonar schrieb:


> Wer die Preise ab GTX 770 hinlegt hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun......


 
Was gibt es denn für Alternativen in dieser Leistungsklasse, wenn man nicht selber schrauben will? Bin wie gesagt momentan nicht im Thema und stelle deswegen die Frage an Leute, die sich damit auskennen und gerne beschäftigen...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Oktober 2013)

sodaclub schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> interessiere micht sehr für diesen Rechner, bin allerdings etwas skeptisch, da die Konfiguration mittlerweile fast 5 Monate alt ist.
> 
> ...


 
Hi sodaclub,

die Konfig ist nach wie vor aktuell und ich denke dieser Rechner wird noch bis Mitte/Ende 2014 so im Sortiment bleiben. Neue Grafikkarten die diese Konfig uninteressant machen sehen ich derzeit nicht. Außerdem hat Alternate gerade den Preis um 80 Euro gesenkt, ist also kein besonders schlechter Zeitpunkt um jetzt zuzuschlagen.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Murdoch (23. Oktober 2013)

Bragidonar schrieb:


> Wer die Preise ab GTX 770 hinlegt hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun......


 
Gut dass du uns das sagst. Jetzt wissen wir wenigstens Bescheid. 

... Leute gibt's....


----------



## Chronik (14. November 2013)

Kann mir mal einer (vom PCGH-Team, bitte!) sagen, was die schalter an der Rechteseite sind/bewirken? (12V, 7V, 5V steht da glaube ich)
Und was daran die unterschiede sind bzw. was bewirken diese "Umschaltungen".

Falls keiner Antwortet frag ich direkt einen von PCGH über die PN funktion.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. November 2013)

Das sind die verschiedenen Lüftergeschwindigkeiten. 12 Volt volle pulle , 7 Volt leise 5 Volt noch leiser.
Die Schalter sind übrigends an der Vorderseite.


----------



## Chronik (15. November 2013)

Achso also haben die Schalter nichts mit Energiesparen, seiten Windows zu tun?

Jap auf der rechten Vorderseite.

Was ich übrigens auch toll finde das die USB 3 Schnittstellen ihren weg nach Vorne gefunden haben. Ich hab auch ein von Alternate (PCGH-PC[schon etwa 3-4 Jahre alt]) aber da sind nur 2 USB (3.0) hinten dran.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. November 2013)

Chronik schrieb:


> Achso also haben die Schalter nicht mit Energiesparen seiten Windows zu tun?



Nein, Windows ist eine Software die das intern regelt als Energiesparprofile, die Schalter sind Hardware die man selber bedienen muss/kann.


----------



## Chronik (17. November 2013)

Danke für die Aufklärung.

Das einzige was jetzt nur noch im weg steht ist das Geld. Weil ich habe zu wenig, sprich darum ist er zu teuer für mich. Wenn der Rechner noch ein paar Monate, bis halbes Jahr noch so drin ist dann vielleicht. Evtl. kommen ja noch einige Preissenkungen.


----------



## PCGH-GTX780 (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen (und frohe Weihnachten nachträglich),

ich habe mir den hier beschriebenen PC zugelegt, der beim Auspacken einen guten Gesamteindruck hinterließ. Die Installation des zusätzlich erworbenen W8.1 lief problemlos, genau wie auch die Installation des aktuellen NVIDIA Treibers (331.82) von der NVIDIA Homepage. 

Aber aus irgendeinem Grund verweigert die GTX 780 ihren Dienst. Folgende Symptome habe ich:

1) im Gerätemanager ist die GTX 780 mit einen Ausrufezeichen dargestellt (Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43))

2) die NVIDIA Systemsteuerung lässt sich nicht öffnen (Sie verwenden momentan keine Anzeige, die an eine GPU von NVIDIA angeschlossen ist)

3) Geforce Experience zeigt bei GPU nichts an

Nach dem Öffnen des Gehäuses habe ich den "Innenraum" geprüft, die GraKa sitzt fest auf dem Board und es sind zwei Stromkabel bombenfest verbunden. Auch die "Deinstallation" des Treibers inkl. Löschung und anschließend automatischer Nachinstallation brachte keine Besserung. Auch der Beta Treiber brachte keinen Effekt.

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Leider habe ich trotz Suche nichts gefunden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und beste Grüße
René


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Januar 2014)

PCGH-GTX780 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen (und frohe Weihnachten nachträglich),
> 
> ich habe mir den hier beschriebenen PC zugelegt, der beim Auspacken einen guten Gesamteindruck hinterließ. Die Installation des zusätzlich erworbenen W8.1 lief problemlos, genau wie auch die Installation des aktuellen NVIDIA Treibers (331.82) von der NVIDIA Homepage.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Rene,

frohes Neues! Vielleicht hast du einen falschen Treiber runtergeladen? Ansonsten würde ich einfach mal die Alternate-Hotline anrufen.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## maabe100 (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo Rene, kann es sein, dass du den Monitor an den VGA Port vom Board angeschlossen hast und das System über die iGPU läuft? Wenn nicht dann versuche trotzdem mal die iGPU im Bios zu deaktivieren und PCIe als primäres Grafikgerät einzustellen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Januar 2014)

maabe100 schrieb:


> Hallo Rene, kann es sein, dass du den Monitor an den VGA Port vom Board angeschlossen hast und das System über die iGPU läuft? Wenn nicht dann versuche trotzdem mal die iGPU im Bios zu deaktivieren und PCIe als primäres Grafikgerät einzustellen.


 
ja guter Punkt, könnte wirklich daran liegen.


----------



## Ctrl (9. Januar 2014)

Bin leider bisher enttäuscht von dem PC. Hab mir den PC vor Weihnachten bestellt (kam auch noch pünktlich vorm Fest an). Leider war er defekt und ich musste ihn wieder einschicken. Ich dachte mir, dass kann ja mal passieren, auch wenn ich natürlich nicht glücklich darüber war. Diese Woche habe ich den PC nun wieder bekommen. 

Das Erste was mir auffiel war, dass im Gehäuse zwei lose Plastikteile befanden, die ich erstmal mühselig rausholen musste. Nachdem ich den Rechner angeschlossen hatte, war ich erleichtert. Diesmal schien er zumindest zu laufen. Ich musste aber feststellen, dass Crysis3 sehr stark ruckelte. Der Grafiktreiber war anscheinend auch nicht aktuell. Also hab ich die Updatefunktion von dem Nvida-Tool benutzt. Bei der Treiberinstallation schmierte der Rechner aber plötzlich ab. Ich konnte Windows auch nicht mehr normal starten. Ich hab dann im abgesicherten Modus den Treiber manuell in den Systemsteuerungen entfernt. Danach konnte ich Windows wieder normal starten. Ich hab dann den neusten Nvidatreiber (331.21) von der Website runtergeladen und installiert.

Nun schien es zu gehen und auch Crysis lief plötzlich flüssig mit allen Details. Doch heute morgen kam erneut eine Überraschung. Das Betriebssystem (vorinstalliertes Win7 64 Bit) ließ sich nicht mehr starten. Blieb immer mehrere Minuten beim Starten hängen. Ich entschied mich dann das Betriebssystem neu zu installieren. Ich hab nun Win7 Ultimate Edition von der beigelegten Alternate-CD installiert.

Komischerweise hat er die Grafikkarte zuerst gar nicht aufgeführt. Erst als ich die Dinge auf der Asus CD (Driver & GPU Tweak) installiert habe, wurde die Karte auch in den Systemsteuerungen gelistet. Ich hab dann erneut, den oben genannten Nvida Treiber installiert. Es schien jetzt alles zu laufen  (konnte zumindest Heartstone spielen). Nun war ich 2 Stunden weg und ich als ich wieder kam, war der PC in den Standbymodus gegangen. Als ich mich wieder anmelden wollte, konnte ich kurz den Destkop sehen, danach wurde der Bildschirm schwarz. Musste den Rechner neustarten. Ich hab jetzt grade zweimal versucht Crysis3 von Origin runterzuladen. Jedesmal wenn ich auf Herunterladen geklickt habe, wurde der Bildschirm schwarz und ich musste den PC neustarten.

Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein kann? Ich hoffe, ich muss den Rechner jetzt nicht noch einmal einschicken..

Edit: Hab grad mit Alternate telefoniert. Der Mitarbeiter vermutet die SSD oder den Arbeitsspeicher. Hab grad mal zum Test einen Riegel raus genommen. Als ich grad ein Youtube Video gucken wollte hing der PC beim Abspielen vom Video. Alles wurde sehr ruckelig, so dass ich die Maus kaum noch bewegen konnte. Spricht das nicht für ein Problem mit dem Arbeitsspeicher?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Januar 2014)

Da hast du leider 2x Pech gehabt. Gut möglich, dass es am Speicher liegt. Nach der Auflistung deiner Probleme muss wohl etwas defekt sein und ich würde den Rechner daher auf jeden Fall zurück schicken. Entweder Geld erstatten lassen und einen neuen PC kaufen oder um Reparatur bitten, schließlich kümmert sich Alternate innerhalb von 24 Monaten um alle Hardware-Probleme.


----------



## Ctrl (10. Januar 2014)

Lass ihn jetzt nochmal von Alternate reparieren. Scheint als war es doch die Grafikkarte. Mit einer Geforce 570 GTX, die ich testweise eingebaut habe, lief er zumindest stabil. Hab festgestellt, dass einer der Kontakte von der PCI-Express Schnittstelle der Karte beschädigt ist. Hab nun auch festgestellt, dass das Plastikteil vom Haltebügel des PCI-Express-Slots auf dem Mainboard kommt. Wollte eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte einschicken aber der Mitarbeiter von Alternate meinte ich solle doch lieber den ganzen PC einschicken, da der kaputte PCI-Express-Slot auch zu Problemen führen kann. 

Hoffe das er beim dritten Mal zumindest heil bei mir ankommt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Januar 2014)

Die Post geht nicht immer sehr gut mit den Paket um, habe auch schon Testmuster erhalten, bei denen dann etwas im Gehäuse rumlag...


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Januar 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage bezühlich der PC´s von euch.
Die PC´s werden von euch ja reichlich umworben , genauso wie die Notebooks.

Wäre es vlt aus Marketing Sicht ne schlaue Idee , so nen PC hier im Forum einen der guten News Schreiber wie Jarafi oder so zu übergeben. Damit mal ne ehrliche Meinung mit geilen Bildern für euer Produkt ensteht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Januar 2014)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage bezühlich der PC´s von euch.
> Die PC´s werden von euch ja reichlich umworben , genauso wie die Notebooks.
> 
> Wäre es vlt aus Marketing Sicht ne schlaue Idee , so nen PC hier im Forum einen der guten News Schreiber wie Jarafi oder so zu übergeben. Damit mal ne ehrliche Meinung mit geilen Bildern für euer Produkt ensteht.


 
Normalerweise sollte das kein Problem sein, allerdings müsste man mit Alternate klären, ob die die Samples einfach so an andere Leute rausschicken können. Für unsere Berichterstattung bzw. zur Optimierung erhalten wir ja auch immer die Rechner leihweise zugeschickt und erst wenn wir unser GO geben, geht der so in Produktion.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn das machbar wäre , und die PC´s wirklich so gut sind , wie oftmals Pupliziert und betont wird. 
Dann wäre das für euch und Alternate ne WIN WIN Situation.  
Alternate könnte, wenn der Review Ersteller es erlaubt, auf der Website direkt zu dem Test verlinken und die Interessenten könnten sich dann nen eigenes Bild machen


----------



## Lowpinger (22. Februar 2014)

bei den letzten highend modellen steht als negativpunkt immer hoher stromverbrauch

wie man sieht is beim neuen 780Ti /haswell rechner der stromverbrauch noch höher und bekommt keinen minuspunkt

zudem frag ich nich wieso bei einem rechner der noch mehr strom frisst ein kleineres netzteil verbaut wird als bei dem modell davor!


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2014)

Die Plus- bzw. Minuspunkte geben mir manchmal auch Rätsel auf. Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass man sich auf 3 Punkte beschränkt und dieses "Fazit" darum nicht wirklich ausgewogen ist bzw. nicht sein kann.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Februar 2014)

Lowpinger schrieb:


> bei den letzten highend modellen steht als negativpunkt immer hoher stromverbrauch
> 
> wie man sieht is beim neuen 780Ti /haswell rechner der stromverbrauch noch höher und bekommt keinen minuspunkt


 
Man muss das immer im Verhältnis sehen. Für einen High-End-PC ist der Stromverbrauch recht hoch, aber für einen Ultimate-PC der deutlich schneller ist und nur minimal mehr verbraucht ist der Wert akzeptabel.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Juli 2014)

Wieso verbaut ihr eigentlich keine R9 290er statt GTX 780er in eure Rechner? 
Hat das System oder gibt's dafür bestimmte Gründe?


----------



## flozn (6. Juli 2014)

Warum nimmt man den oberen Laufwerkskäfig nicht raus oder dreht ihn wenigstens um 90°? 

Oh und ein zweiter Lüfter in der Front würde den Staub im Gehäuse drastisch reduzieren.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wieso verbaut ihr eigentlich keine R9 290er statt GTX 780er in eure Rechner?
> Hat das System oder gibt's dafür bestimmte Gründe?


 
Das Marketing entscheidet ob AMd oder Nvidia im Rechner ist.


----------

